# Anyone ever been to a SAD group



## RedMan (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all,
Has anyone here actually been to a SAD support group? Its a great idea, but i just imagine a room full of people not speaking and watching the clock praying for the meeting to end (at least thats what i;d probably do) - strikes me as sad and funny at the same time... 

Groups, meet and greets , etc, seem like a very tall order for most people in our situations. Havent been able to find any anyway...

But having never been to anything like this myself, i really don;t know what it'd be like. Sooo...has anyone ever met with other SAD people? And how was your experience?

Thanks
Redman

edit: also - are there any SAD chat rooms that anyone is aware of? that seems like it'd be a good place to start. 

edit edit: nvm - i'm a little slow i guess....there chat on this board


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never been to a group like that but I always wondered what it would be like as well. Would any of us feel more comfortable knowing that everyone in the group suffers in the same way? Perhaps we wouldn't be as scared with others of the same problem. We wouldn't have to be embarressed about it at any rate, and everyone would understand what we go through. 

I think it would be a good way to lure us out of our shells. To practice socializing with others and we don't need to be worried about what they think of us, they wouldn't be too judgemental about why its difficult for us to talk.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I went to a SAD group once. It was so sad, everyone was afraid of each other. Lol.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been to a general anxiety management group, but as I was the only person there with SAD and no one could relate, I ended up leaving.


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

i have meetups all the time with people ive met here. its awesome we do all sorts of fun things. i dont think theres ever been a moment of silence with us


----------



## RedMan (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats great meghan - makes me a little more optimistic.


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah its great and the best thing is that none of us ever really get anxiety when were together cause we all understand each other. its such great support. the fisrt time we met we were all a little tense for the first 20 min, but we all have so much in common. we love joking around and just being fun and dumb, and we never have to explain ourselves to each other  . Im so happy i did it makes you feel so much better knowing your not the only one out there.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

I've met quite a few people from this forum and been to a few meetups. It's been a really great experience so far, and I've made lots of good friends. It seems almost easier to talk to people and meet new people when you know they've had similar experiences as you.

It is true that it can be a bit of a challenge for some people. You're essentially facing your fears head on by going out to meet other people with SA . But it's been worth it in my experience.

If you're interested in meeting other people with SA, but can't find any groups, perhaps you could start one yourself? Even something as simple as posting a message looking for people in your region to have lunch or something.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been to one. Most people there had been going for a while and had gotten comfortable with each other, so everyone talked.


----------



## lookingforpeace (Jan 20, 2009)

I do some phone meetings for Social Phobics Anonymous. They are ok. There are lots of people on the calls, but nobody really says anything. Lots of silence. I try to read and/or share every time, and it gets pretty comfortable after a while. If anyone wants to know any info about it, feel free to pm me. They are free except for using up minutes on your phone.


----------



## Moon Calf (Oct 30, 2009)

No, but I'd like to go to one. Unfortunately, I can't find one near me. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never been to an SA group before but I have been to a few groups many years ago, they never seemed to help but I was way messed up back then, they might help more now but they don't seem to have any going on whenever I ask my counselor about them.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

we used the chat room on this very site. just click up there in the top left corner. the edmonton crew and the montreal crew all met up threw that chat


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

meghan said:


> yeah its great and the best thing is that none of us ever really get anxiety when were together cause we all understand each other. its such great support. the fisrt time we met we were all a little tense for the first 20 min, but we all have so much in common. we love joking around and just being fun and dumb, and we never have to explain ourselves to each other  . Im so happy i did it makes you feel so much better knowing your not the only one out there.


this made me happy  (mainly cause i was there at the time )


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been to a couple awkward meetups, but for the most part, they are very fun.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

RedMan said:


> i just imagine a room full of people not speaking and watching the clock praying for the meeting to end (at least thats what i;d probably do) - strikes me as sad and funny at the same time...


You're forgetting that these things are self-selective. The people who can manage to show up tend to be those who:
A) are medicated so that they're not feeling the anxiety while there
or
B) have narrower social anxieties that don't affect them as much in that setting
or
C) are recovering already and not having as much trouble

People not in one of those categories rarely make it to a group.

In the last group I went to, I was the only person not under the influence of medication and they were all talking constantly. I've been to three different SA groups, and silence was never a problem -- really, it was too loud and too constant and too fast-paced for me. Honestly, meeting SA people just makes me feel like more of an outcast amongst outcasts and I envy the way they seem to be able to relax and get along with each other, but I'll keep trying.

Odds are you'll have better luck and be amongst the majority who talk freely at an SA group.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

I was part of a specific social anxiety disorder group CBT program which finished up a couple of weeks ago. It was quite difficult for me and was very awkward at times as there were periods of silence despite two psychologists running it. There were six other people in the group besides myself and we were all very different people despite being there for the same reason. It was a good experience however and it did help me to some extent though I am a long way from being saved.


----------

